# Ming Xi poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (4x)



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

Sehr schön! :thx:


----------

